# My Christmas tree



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Last year Macybaby posted a picture of a Winter Grandeur wall hanging she made. Since imitation is the highest form of flattery, I followed suit. Mine is not as fine as her's but I'm happy with it. I really like the way the jewels sparkle when the light hits them. I also have the blue tone one to do for next year so I can switch them out.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is really pretty.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Now that's a Christmas tree I would like, no needle mess! 

She's very pretty. 

Peaceful Christmas!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Can't see the picture bigger and close up. Want to know how you did the pine on the branches??... yup - I want to make one for next Christmas.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It's a printed panel I've had for 3 years. I quilted and embellished it. There are now several more similar panels out. Just search "Winters Grandeur by Robert Kaufmann" to see the various styles.


----------

